# Theorem RTA - Wismec, Jay-Bo & SMM



## skola (4/4/16)

Hey SA vape vendors,

I see that some overseas vape stores are anticipating arrival of this tank between the 8-16 April 2016. Which of our vendors are bringing these in and when do you predict to get them in? 

Thanks guys...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/4/16)

skola said:


> Hey SA vape vendors,
> 
> I see that some overseas vape stores are anticipating arrival of this tank between the 8-16 April 2016. Which of our vendors are bringing these in and when do you predict to get them in?
> 
> Thanks guys...



We have some inbound.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## capetocuba (4/4/16)

Vape Cartel Cape Town has on order awaiting release

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/16)

RevnLucky7 said:


> We have some inbound.



Chicken Dinner @RevnLucky7!  and @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (6/4/16)

ummm, i need i want, something different for me


----------



## Stosta (6/4/16)

I hope this thing is packaged with a different colour set of spare o-rings


----------



## Daniel Alves (6/4/16)

according to the site its all Cyan


----------



## skola (6/4/16)

In the breakdown video SMM said that it might include black o rings also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (7/4/16)

Placed an order online for my Theorem, I had to place a preorder which only ships on the 15th April.
I hate to preorder anything but this RDA for less than $20... how could I not buy it  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (25/4/16)

So with one of our vendors getting these in stock, is it safe to say that wismec has finally released these tanks to market and the rest of our local vendors should be stocked up this week?


----------



## NaZa05 (25/4/16)

skola said:


> So with one of our vendors getting these in stock, is it safe to say that wismec has finally released these tanks to market and the rest of our local vendors should be stocked up this week?



Which vendor and do you know when? I saw they released them in the states on Thursday last week. Waiting patiently for this as well


----------



## skola (25/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Which vendor and do you know when? I saw they released them in the states on Thursday last week. Waiting patiently for this as well


VapeMob got them in on Saturday...


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/16)

VapeMOB have stock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (25/4/16)

Thanks


----------

